# طلب مساعدة في برنامج NS2 Network Simulation 2



## زيد الحميداوي (22 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكماخواني الاعزاء احتاج كتب او فيديوات تعليمية عن البرمجة باستخدام برنامج NS2) Nework Simulation 2

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مبرمج بلا حدود (24 فبراير 2015)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وانا ايضا كذلك اتمنى من الاخوة من لديه معلومات عن البرنامج انزالها هنا 
جزاكم ربي الجنة 

اما بخصوص الاخ زيد الحميداوي 





فهناك كتابين يشرحان البرنامج وهما موجودات على موقع كتب في قسم الشبكات يمكنك تحميلهما من هناك 
رعاك الله


----------



## hameed_76 (22 مايو 2016)

و انا اريد تلك الكورسات .... شكر


----------

